# Pimp Daddy Lightning Flyer



## 37fleetwood (Sep 26, 2012)

I have this bike...
some time ago I traded for all the painted parts to build this bike. problem is once I built it, it was way more flamboyant than I am used to. I usually end up with, lets say, a much more trashed type of bicycle. I've had a few that were painted but nothing like the way this bike looks. this being the case, I'm not sure how to take this bike.
a little while ago I put an all white set of tires on the bike just to see how crazy it would look, but the white tires are a shade of white that almost looks blue against the cream of the bike, so I found a set of cream colored tires.
please tell me what you think, should I just go with regular white wall tires, which way should I go on this one, I'm confused.


----------



## okozzy (Sep 26, 2012)

*Ride it!*

I think she is perfect just as she sits, beautiful restoration!


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 26, 2012)

Love it with the cream tires & great restoration!!!!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 26, 2012)

If your uncomfortable with the bike you could just send it to my house. I think it looks great.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Sep 27, 2012)

The creames are perfect.  Great job on the bike!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 27, 2012)

Leave the bike alone,ride it and enjoy it.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 27, 2012)

Definately cream!!!!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 27, 2012)

Those tires look great! I wouldnt change a thing........beautful rider as is!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2012)

I've never heard of that model Schwinn before? Still a nice looking bike though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Brings up visions of a slower more peaceful era.*

The bike is beutiful, I can just picture my Grandfather riding it as a young man (he would have ben 111 last July 4.). I too vote for the cream.
Bob


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 27, 2012)

*That's more like it -- Cream it is*

The white tires just looked off -- much better Scott --


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yup, just the way it sits works for me too - nice.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Sep 27, 2012)

Definitively the Cream tires!!! Looks fantastic. Absolutely fantastic!!!
RIDE IT!!!


-judd


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 27, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## Bent Rim (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm with HIGGINSFOREVER, you could do much worse!
Ride it with Pride!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 28, 2012)

All this talk about cream tires has me craving a Frappachino.

The tires match perfect. Are you happy now?

It's a phenominal bike!


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 28, 2012)

I think it would look better with Blackwall stripes painted on the tires.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 20, 2012)

*Mo Bling!*

I just added a bit more "Bling" to the Lightning Flyer, tell me what you think.
BTW these repop pedals seem to be really nice quality. they're smooth and look nice.


----------



## frank-elginfan2 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Lighthing Flyer*

What iis this bike , year model ect, it's beutiful that could be my next hunt project.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Thumbs Up*

Scott, you have a super nice bike there.  I like the look of the all cream tires.  Blends very well with the cream on the bike.  It is your bike though and if it looks off to you try a pair of WW's on it and compare.  Congrats on a beautiful bike, Andy.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 21, 2012)

frank-elginfan2 said:


> What iis this bike , year model ect, it's beutiful that could be my next hunt project.




Hi, thanks, this is a mid '40's Huffman, they're similar from 1941 to 1947.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 21, 2012)

I love this bike. It is flashy, but so are you.

At times.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 21, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> I love this bike. It is flashy, but so are you.
> 
> At times.




Thank you Lawrence...I think...


----------



## jd56 (Oct 22, 2012)

Its posts like this that makes me want to change my genres to ballooners from my cherished middleweights.

Nice resto and I agree that the creame just brings it all together....watch out for the finger pointers and head turners.
Thats a parade rider for sure!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nashman (Dec 17, 2016)

The Cream tires are "creamy and dreamy" ( remember Creamsicles in the old days/that's what caught me on my '55 Nash/ orange popsicle with creamy ice cream inside!) and the pedals are a nice touch. The bike would look swell with big FAT wide whitewalls too. I re-submit a pic of my '55 Nash Ambassador Custom Country Club  ( sold several years back...ouch..) just to make the "creamsicle" theme register.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 17, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> I have this bike...
> some time ago I traded for all the painted parts to build this bike. problem is once I built it, it was way more flamboyant than I am used to. I usually end up with, lets say, a much more trashed type of bicycle. I've had a few that were painted but nothing like the way this bike looks. this being the case, I'm not sure how to take this bike.
> a little while ago I put an all white set of tires on the bike just to see how crazy it would look, but the white tires are a shade of white that almost looks blue against the cream of the bike, so I found a set of cream colored tires.
> please tell me what you think, should I just go with regular white wall tires, which way should I go on this one, I'm confused.




Toss 'em Scott. That beauty needs blackwalls.IMHO.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 17, 2016)

You guys realize that the original post was in 2012. That's 4 years ago and counting


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 18, 2016)

lol! Nope


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 18, 2016)

Did someone say cream?!? I concur


----------



## the2finger (Dec 18, 2016)

Nothing was pimpier than that green customliner you sold me


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 18, 2016)

Wow, this was a long time ago! 
I ended up selling the bike to a guy who still rides it at the Cyclone Coaster rides. as it turned out it was just too shiny for my tastes.
what a great riding bike though!


----------



## Boris (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't care if it's an old thread those tires looked perfect on that bike!


----------



## vincev (Dec 23, 2016)

I believe white walls on deluxe bikes that have very good paint jobs.Blackwalls on well patinad bikes.


----------

